# Tivo Roamio Pro Lifetime 3TB



## justinw (Jan 31, 2007)

I'm selling my used Tivo Roamio Pro 3TB with Lifetime. Comes with the remote and power cord. The unit is still on TE3. It works great and is in excellent condition.

Before I put it up on ebay, I figured I would try here to avoid the ebay fees. So we'll do a TCF special - $300 - with shipping included anywhere in the lower 48. I'll keep this up for a week or two and if no one bites, then I'll put it on ebay. I have over 1580+ positive feedbacks (with no negatives) on ebay that I can link to you if needed. I will help the new owner transfer the Tivo to their account as well if they choose.


----------



## justinw (Jan 31, 2007)

I posted this on eBay:
TiVo Roamio Pro w/ Lifetime / All-In Service 3TB 6 Tuners | eBay


----------

